# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  detrazione spese mediche rimborsate da assicurazione

## 37507304

Buongiorno, se ho una ricevuta fiscale per una spesa medica del 2009 e la mia assicurazione mi rimborsa una parte nel 2010, la differenza la devo mettere nel 730 che farò quest'anno per i redditi del 2009 anche se il rimborso l'ho avuto nel 2010?
Grazie,

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno, se ho una ricevuta fiscale per una spesa medica del 2009 e la mia assicurazione mi rimborsa una parte nel 2010, la differenza la devo mettere nel 730 che farò quest'anno per i redditi del 2009 anche se il rimborso l'ho avuto nel 2010?
> Grazie,

  
Le spese mediche sono detraibili anche se rimborsate, purché i contributi o i premi versati per effetto dei quali avviene il rimborso non siano stati dedotti, oppure se rimborsate a seguito di polizze pagate dal datore di lavoro, ed indicate nel Cud. 
Fanno eccezione, e quindi non sono detraibili: 
-         le spese risarcite dallautore del danno o da altri per suo conto nei casi di danni alla persona provocati da terzi 
-         le spese mediche rimborsate per effetto di contributi per assistenza sanitaria versati dal datore di lavoro o dal dipendente a enti o casse aventi esclusivo fine assistenziale, ed evidenziati nel Cud; se nelle annotazioni viene indicata una quota eccedente limporto massimo, le spese mediche possono invece essere proporzionalmente dedotte. 
ciao

----------


## 37507304

Ciao, nelle annotazioni del mio cud (COD. AU) è scritto le spese sanitarie rimborsate non sono deducibili o detraibili. Ma la differenza però tra la spesa sostenuta e il rimborso lo posso detrarre, giusto? Se è così, non ho capito però se con una ricevuta del 2009 rimborsata nel 2010 come devo regolarmi.
Grazie 1000!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao, nelle annotazioni del mio cud (COD. AU) è scritto le spese sanitarie rimborsate non sono deducibili o detraibili. Ma la differenza però tra la spesa sostenuta e il rimborso lo posso detrarre, giusto? Se è così, non ho capito però se con una ricevuta del 2009 rimborsata nel 2010 come devo regolarmi.
> Grazie 1000!

  La differenza è rimasta a tuo carico, quindi puoi detrarla.

----------


## PurpleMike

Mi riaggancio a questo vecchio post per esporvi il mio dubbio. 
contribuente persona fisica sostiene spese sanitarie nel 2011 a causa di incidente stradale in cui è danneggiato. 
Si apre il contenzioso e l'assicurazione del danneggiante "dovrebbe" risarcire l'intero importo sostenuto nel corso del 2012. 
Posso detrarre per intero le spese sostenute nel 730/2012? 
Al momento del rimborso, presumibilmente entro il 2012, dovrò indicare l'importo nel quadro D del 730/2013?
Aver dedotto il contributo al SSN pagato con la assicurazione RCauto negli scorsi anni può essere motivo ostativo alla detrazione?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi riaggancio a questo vecchio post per esporvi il mio dubbio. 
> contribuente persona fisica sostiene spese sanitarie nel 2011 a causa di incidente stradale in cui è danneggiato. 
> Si apre il contenzioso e l'assicurazione del danneggiante "dovrebbe" risarcire l'intero importo sostenuto nel corso del 2012. 
> Posso detrarre per intero le spese sostenute nel 730/2012? 
> Al momento del rimborso, presumibilmente entro il 2012, dovrò indicare l'importo nel quadro D del 730/2013?
> Aver dedotto il contributo al SSN pagato con la assicurazione RCauto negli scorsi anni può essere motivo ostativo alla detrazione?

  Trattandosi di spese sanitarie derivanti da incidente, la risposta è negativa per tutte e due le domande. La terza è assorbita dalle precedenti.

----------


## PurpleMike

> Trattandosi di spese sanitarie derivanti da incidente, la risposta è negativa per tutte e due le domande. La terza è assorbita dalle precedenti.

  Grazie Danilo. 
A questo punto non resta che sperare che l'assicurazione rimborsi quanto dovuto.

----------

